# Tri tip Meh



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry no pics. Had a Tri tip that I had prepped to cook several months ago. But had to freeze. .standard SPOG and a bit of Henderson's Relish vac sealed and frozen. Thawed over night. Put in the bath at 133, 5 hours. Seated on hot grill. 

Flavor was good.texture wasn't to my liking. Too tender this time around. Kind of that mush thing. Going on.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 29, 2017)

Not sure what Hendersons Relish is but it sounds like the tt didn't take well to being seasoned and then frozen and thawed. Dang hate to see a good tt go bad sorry for your bad luck! I have to take 3 out of the freezer today for a group of 30 next weekend. Making fajitas. TT makes awesome fajitas given the price of flank steak these days.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 29, 2017)

How thick was the tri tip?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2017)

3montes said:


> Not sure what Hendersons Relish is but it sounds like the tt didn't take well to being seasoned and then frozen and thawed. Dang hate to see a good tt go bad sorry for your bad luck! I have to take 3 out of the freezer today for a group of 30 next weekend. Making fajitas. TT makes awesome fajitas given the price of flank steak these days.



I have done this many times and grilled or smoked and comes out perfectly. 

It was the Sous vide.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> How thick was the tri tip?



2 1/2" thick at the crux of the Bonner rang Which is prettt standard here for the larger roasts. 

The other Tri tips I have Sous Vide cook have all been close to the same size.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 29, 2017)

Five hours should be just about right. 

You've sous vide tri tips successfully before? I wonder what the difference is (and how to predict it!)?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Five hours should be just about right.
> 
> You've sous vide tri tips successfully before? I wonder what the difference is (and how to predict it!)?



Yes I have Sous Vide cooked Tri tip more than any other cut of beef so far. I've had them be fine at 4 hours, 6 hours and at 10 hours. All same temp. All using my standard Henderson's Relish and SPOG except for the 10 hour one, that was the Misisssippi Tri tip I posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2017)

I can't wait until we all get the time & temp thing figured out.

I like to experiment, but this is getting ridiculous.

Maybe we should start a thread as a sticky & if you come up with the perfect result it will go in the sticky & we can all use it.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 29, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I can't wait until we all get the time & temp thing figured out.
> I like to experiment, but this is getting ridiculous.
> Maybe we should start a thread as a sticky & if you come up with the perfect result it will go in the sticky & we can all use it.
> 
> Al



Al, like they say about smoking butts, they will be ready when they're ready. It may be that there isn't a universal time and temperature for each cut of meat. That would be more problematic for sous vide because we don't have an easy way to monitor texture as we go. Maybe sometimes the meat will do its own thing.


----------



## b-one (Apr 29, 2017)

:frown: to bad about the TT, I'll stick to the rotisserie!


----------



## xray (May 1, 2017)

Maybe one of these days I'll see what a tri-tip looks like in person! Sorry to hear you didn't nail this one.



SmokinAl said:


> I can't wait until we all get the time & temp thing figured out.
> I like to experiment, but this is getting ridiculous.
> Maybe we should start a thread as a sticky & if you come up with the perfect result it will go in the sticky & we can all use it.
> 
> Al



I like the sticky idea for a quick reference, but ones preferred time and temp may not be the same for another.

How about maybe just using a bullet format with time, temp, an optional comment and a sliced picture for texture? That way somebody can try a cook time for what appeals to them.  For example:

Filet Migon 2" thick
•135F 
•1.5hrs
•Medium rare. Almost fork tender. Very juicy












IMG_0239.PNG



__ xray
__ May 1, 2017






Or would this clog up the SV forum? I like to post a lot of my SV cooks because I can look them up for reference and have a visual clue to trigger my memory of what it tasted like...written times and temp in a notebook tend to look like clutter to me after a while.  "135 x 1.5, what's that? Is that sq footage of topsoil I need or a tasty SV recipe?"


----------

